# Möglich ? -- 2 Formeln in einer Zelle (excel)



## Sebigf (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe vor eine Liste mit Namen (Vor- und Nachname) auslesen zu lassen. Dabei soll der Vorname zuerst erscheinen, und daneben der Nachname.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das mit Excel anstellen kann ?

Hier die Formel:


```
=WENN($H$12="";"";SVERWEIS(H12;[kundenliste.xls]Tabelle1!$A$1:$H$21;4))
```

Beispiel: Max Mustermann

Und dies in einer Zelle...

Danke


----------



## Leola13 (18. Mai 2006)

Hai,

aus dem Kopf/Bauch heraus, ohne nachzuprüfen :

Verketten((SVERWEIS(H12;[kundenliste.xls]Tabelle1!$A$1:$H$21;4);" ";(SVERWEIS(H12;[kundenliste.xls]Tabelle1!$A$1:$H$21;5))

Wobei 4 Spaltenindex für Vorname, 5 Spaltenindex für Nachname ist.

Klammern nicht überprüft !

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Sebigf (18. Mai 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort...



```
=WENN($H$12="";"";(SVERWEIS(H12;[kundenliste.xls]Tabelle1!$A$1:$H$21;4));" ";(SVERWEIS(H12;[kundenliste.xls]Tabelle1!$A$1:$H$21;5)))
```

So richtig ? Ich bekomme einen Fehler...

## Nachtrag 

Ich habe geschafft ! Danke für deine Hilfe...


```
=WENN($H$12="";"";VERKETTEN(SVERWEIS(H12;[kundenliste.xls]Tabelle1!$A$1:$H$21;4);" ";(SVERWEIS(H12;[kundenliste.xls]Tabelle1!$A$1:$H$21;5))))
```


----------



## Leola13 (18. Mai 2006)

Hai,

versuch mal :


```
=+WENN($H$12="";"";VERKETTEN((SVERWEIS(H12;[kundenliste.xls]Tabelle1!$A$1:$H$21;4));" ";(SVERWEIS(H12;[kundenliste.xls]Tabelle1!$A$1:$H$21;5))))
```

Ciao Stefan

Edit : Zu spät !


----------

